# est ce raisonnable d'acheter un iPad en promo a la fnac?



## JC484 (27 Novembre 2010)

bonjour,
hier les promos de Black Friday sur apple store online ont bien failli me faire basculer dans le cote obscur du compte en banque mais je me suis dit que l iPad etait annonce pour le debut de 2011, meme en le revendant, j allais perdre des plumes... mais bon l offre fnac.com avec ses 10E de rembourses par tranche de 100E est tres allechante alors quoi faire? j ai un imac 21,5 i3 et un MBP 13' de cette annee plus un iPhone 4...
merci


----------



## twinworld (27 Novembre 2010)

c'est une question de portemonnaie, d'utilité effective et d'envie. Trois aspects qui ne concernent que vous et que vous seul pouvez sonder. 

Bonne chance pour l'introspection


----------



## JC484 (27 Novembre 2010)

en même temps l iPad 2 parait amelioré sur pleins d aspects (la video facetime par exemple), est ce que les utilisateurs de la tablette pourraient me repondre? je ne dois pas etre la seule dans ce cas de figure, si?
merci pour votre aide


----------



## twinworld (27 Novembre 2010)

JC484 a dit:


> en même temps l iPad 2 parait amelioré sur pleins d aspects (la video facetime par exemple), est ce que les utilisateurs de la tablette pourraient me repondre?


l'iPad 2 est pas sorti. On peut pas savoir s'il est amélioré par rapport à la V1. Difficile donc d'avoir un retour des utilisateurs. 

J'ai un iPad 64Gb 3G et je comprends pas quelle comparaison je pourrais faire ou ce que vous voudriez comme détail.


----------



## JC484 (27 Novembre 2010)

desolee je me suis mal exprimee, je parlais de la version 1 de l iPad, est ce que c est vraiment un produit qui sera MAJ ou est ce qu il sera obsolete des la sortie de sa petite soeur?


----------



## Ttt (27 Novembre 2010)

Moi  j'ai commandé hier sur Applestore avec la reduc

Merci Black-Friday

Il faut arrêter à se martyrisé la tête


----------



## twinworld (27 Novembre 2010)

JC484 a dit:


> desolee je me suis mal exprimee, je parlais de la version 1 de l iPad, est ce que c est vraiment un produit qui sera MAJ ou est ce qu il sera obsolete des la sortie de sa petite soeur?


franchement, le FaceTime sur votre iPhone 4, vous l'utilisez souvent ? Moi jamais encore pour le moment. Et les outils de messagerie instantanée avec vidéo, du genre de Skype sur mon ordi, je n'utilise pas très souvent non plus. Donc pour moi, l'ajout éventuel d'une caméra sur l'iPad V2 n'est pas ce que j'attends le plus. 

Certainement que l'iPad V1 sera mis à jour une fois. Mais on ne peut pas vous dire quand. 

Quant à l'obsolescence éventuelle, si on compare avec la série des iPhones, certains possesseurs de la V1 l'ont gardé longtemps après la sortie du V2 3G. 

Donc en résumé, regardez ce que l'iPad V1 a comme fonction. Demandez-vous ce que vous voudriez le plus voir ajouter comme option. Si vos attentes sont raisonnables (pas attendre un iPad V2 extraordinaire non plus) et que vous estimez que ces plus vous sont impératifs, vous attendez. Sinon, vous achetez la V1. 

Je vous conseille la lecture des déjà très nombreux fils sur les attentes des utilisateurs par rapport aux ajouts éventuels (ça peut vous donner des idées, si vous ne savez pas vous même ce que vous attendez), ainsi que les très nombreux fils sur les rumeurs à propos de la V2, pour comparer vos attentes et les bruits de couloir. Et vous ferez votre choix ensuite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------




Ttt a dit:


> Il faut arrêter à se martyrisé la tête


+1


----------



## JC484 (27 Novembre 2010)

je vous remercie , je suis en train de lire les fils sur l ipad et vais faire une visite au apple store pour me faire une vraie idee de la bete. encore merci


----------



## twinworld (27 Novembre 2010)

voilà à quoi il me sert, entre autre, mon iPad 





le match de rugby sur le MBP, le Masters ATP de Londres sur l'iPad et un article sur l'écran 24 pouces. Elle se comporte très bien cette V1


----------



## JC484 (29 Novembre 2010)

petite question aux utilisateurs de l iPad: est ce que l adaptateur de carte SD est vraiment compatible avec toutes les marques de cartes memoires SD?
deuxieme question : etant une grande lectrice l appli ibooks etait vraiment interressante?
merci


----------



## twinworld (30 Novembre 2010)

JC484 a dit:


> adaptateur de carte SD est vraiment compatible avec toutes les marques de cartes memoires SD?


personnellement, plutôt que de sortir la carte SD de mon appareil numérique, je préfère brancher directement l'appareil numérique sur l'iPad. Et y a aucun problème de reconnaissance. 




JC484 a dit:


> deuxieme question : etant une grande lectrice l appli ibooks etait vraiment interressante?


pour le moment, l'offre en français de livres récemment sortis est assez limitées, en comparaison des offres germanophones ou anglophones. Vous pouvez relire toute une série d'oeuvres sorties dans le domaine public : les classiques de la langue française. Donc pour ma part, l'appli iBook n'est pas celle que j'utilise le plus pour le moment. Par contre, j'ai des articles en format pdf. L'iPad est un chouette support pour lire sur le canapé. Je suis également abonné aux éditions électroniques du Monde et de Libé. Leur application respective sont bien faites et là encore, c'est très confortable pour lire.


----------



## JC484 (30 Novembre 2010)

etant bilingue, est ce que je peux acheter des livres sur le store us ou uk?
merci pour vos reponses


----------



## Gwen (30 Novembre 2010)

Et non. Du moins pas avec un compte français. Il faut trouver des cartes d'achat US pour accéder à cette partie de l'iTunes store, car la carte de crédit française ne sont pas acceptées.


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2010)

JC484 a dit:


> deuxieme question : etant une grande lectrice l appli ibooks etait vraiment interressante?
> merci



non : choix famélique et à des prix très proches de l'édition papier. Le confort est selon moi vraiment pas de même nature. 
L'atout de l'ipad est surtout, à mon sens, au niveau des magazines et quotidiens


----------



## JC484 (30 Novembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Et non. Du moins pas avec un compte français. Il faut trouver des cartes d'achat US pour accéder à cette partie de l'iTunes store, car la carte de crédit française ne sont pas acceptées.



donc acheter une carte itunes aux us? sinon c est pas sympa... sniff


----------



## JC484 (2 Décembre 2010)

merci! iPad trop beau! achat effectué apres atelier visite de l ipad au caroussel du louvre. c'est un ipad wifi 16go avec ptite housse apple et kit photo. trop trop contente! en plus ai beneficié de la reduc entreprise partenaire! 
pour ibooks, les bouquins en anglais sont disp si on cherche bien à recherche... en plus ils ne coutent que 7E alors que la version papier 14E...
twinworld, un gros merci, beaucoup pense a vous...


----------



## twinworld (2 Décembre 2010)

JC484 a dit:


> merci! iPad trop beau! achat effectué


bravo !! bonne découverte de l'appareil ! amusez-vous bien


----------

